# Right Angle Screwdriver



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the information. It looks like it will fit a very tight space too.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Nice find, HF has some useful stuff, just got to look for it.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Was not aware of this HF jewel. Thanks for the tip Ron.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Handy tool. Have to pick up one next time I'm down at my HF. Thanks for the review!


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I have one of these I bought at Home Depot years ago … it is nOt used often but is invaluable when needed.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bought mine from Lowes, probably a little more than at HF. Still it has proved irreplaceble at times. Great little tool.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Does it use standard 1/4" bits?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Does it use standard 1/4" bits?
> 
> - MrRon


Comes with a set of six bits, but yes, they measure 1/4"


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I've had one just like yours for many years and as you say it comes in handy quite often. I use it with my standard bits. Good review!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Oh yes a very handy piece in the tool kit
If your a pocket hole man see if you also use your Robertson bit for it 
and any hard to get to pocket hole places are over come.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

the only problem with this tool is having just one at least 5 is a good starting number…. in the shop, in the cars, in the kitchen… yada yada yada…. I love the HF they have some gems


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

go for at least 6!


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Picked up a Craftsman years ago. Saved my ass a few times.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Oh yes a very handy piece in the tool kit
> If your a pocket hole man see if you also use your Robertson bit for it
> and any hard to get to pocket hole places are over come.
> 
> ...


Yours apperas to be a craftsman or perhaps the first HF version. What I like about the new HF version is the addition of the thumb drive for those extremely tight places!


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

I've also had one for years. I find it indispensable a couple times a year. Not sure where I got mine, local hardware store, I think.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yep its a dinousar same as me.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Yep its a dinousar same as me.
> 
> - robscastle


LOL! Just a testament to good quality.


----------

